#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-06
<mhall119> DammitJim: try gtkpod
<DammitJim> mhall119, I'm trying it now :)
<DammitJim> thanks
<mhall119> np
<munz> itnet7: ping
<DammitJim> can you guys recommend good laptops?
<DammitJim> I'm looking at Dell Latitude E6520's with i7 processors, but I don't know if that's the best choice... I've never really bought from other manufacturers (these are for software developers)
 * mhall119 loves his latitude D630
 * RoAkSoAx prefers a thinking x201
<itnet7> munz: pong
<itnet7> *thinkpad
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: !
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: pong
<zoopster> dammit...if dammitjim wants answers he needs to stick around!
<itnet7> zoopster: lol
<jimmah> see, that's why I don't talk in the channel - zoopster is so harsh, hehe
<mhall119> jimmah!
<crashsystems> everyone might want to update flash as soon as they can: https://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb11-13.html
<jimmah> mhall119: heya
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-07
<munz> ping itnet7 
<bluebomber_satel> Hi.
<bluebomber_satel> Woohoo for SELF! Can't wait!
<munz> lucky :)
 * munz happy for you
<bluebomber_satel> Thanks! You should go, too.
<munz> itnet7: ping
<mint_> hi
<mint_> im having an issue with ccsm? it breaks my windows and i lose -+x up top, so i restart and now i get a busy icon for like  5 or 6 minutes....im on a live disc mint 10 i have installed  mint 11 how can i disable ccsm so i can get back to my original desktop?
<itnet7> munz: pong
<mhall119> mint didn't stick around very long
<munz>  lol itnet7 
<munz> so, i have been thinking and have decided to have a loco meetup up my way (daytona beach)
<munz> starting either late july or very start of aug
<munz> have a few peeps that i know should attend
<munz> possibly a few more maybes
<munz> just wanted to discuss stuff w/u as a brainstorm
<munz> like what i should do, what has been done, what works, etc
<munz> i have a few venue ideas
<mhall119> munz: put it in loco.ubuntu.com
<munz> ok
<munz> should i have a date decided before i put it there?
<mhall119> it helps, yeah
<mhall119> I don't think you can create an event without a date
<itnet7> munz, what kind of a meetup are you thinking of? Just a social thing? Bug Jam style? Installfest? 
<itnet7> When selecting a venue, call the place or talk with the manager in person. Let them know your intentions and how many you anticipate will attend. See if they can reserve an area for you with little or no cost. Usually most places are good as long as everyone buys at least a drink and something to eat 
<itnet7> Take out your laptop, Test their wifi to see if it's decent, Look at the area that your going to be (if they reserve a small room or something) and check and see if there is plenty of power available. If there is plenty, Then that is definitely a plus! If not bring powerstrips and some tape to secure the cords temporarily to the floor
<itnet7> I will back in a bit after lunch but that should give you some little ideas that you can keep in mind when picking a venue. 
<munz> cool, thanks. i think for starters a social thing but i have great asperations for more. I have never done a bug jam or installfest but all sounds good. 
<munz> launch partys etc
<munz> bbl
<mhall119> crashsystems: ping
<crashsystems> pong
<crashsystems> I'm here mhall119 
<raubvogel> Does anyone know why are missing releases in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ?
<crashsystems> mhall119: if you wanted to tell/ask me something, but don't want to play IRC tag, feel free to email me. I believe you have my address.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-08
<mhall119> crashsystems: I was just looking to get your view on bitcoin, being our resident cryptography guru
<crashsystems1> I've not read up on it yet, though I've been meaning to. 
<Chloric> evening
<DammitJim> hey tie
<DammitJim> tiemonster, lol
<tiemonster> DammitJim: hey
<mhall119> morning
<tiemonster> morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-09
<bluebomber> Here we come, SELF!
<itnet7> :-)
<mhall119> bluebomber: have fun
<bluebomber> Thanks!
<munz> booooooooooooring work stuff!
<munz> BLAH!!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-10
<cjohnston> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> cjohnston: can't talk right now will get back with you as soon as I can
<cjohnston> ok
<self-test>  /join #ubuntu
<pak33m> cjohnston: i will talk to you, if you like ;)
<pak33m> anybody interested in a unix support tech position with symantec?
<pak33m> fo serious
<pak33m> just putting it out there
<pak33m> anyway. lemme know
<cjohnston> hey pak33m 
<jimmah> cjohnston: hey man
<jimmah> cjohnston: we could be at self right now bugging itnet7
<jimmah> :(
<cjohnston> i know
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> atleast i passed my test last night
<cjohnston> im going to a gathering tonight tho.. in a suit :-(
<mhall119> now that I'd pay to see
<cjohnston> how much
<mhall119> $2
<cjohnston> ill pass
<jimmah> oh goodie, congrats
<cjohnston> ty
<jimmah> oh wow
<jimmah> fancy you
<jimmah> low ball there
<jimmah> (is that what they say)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-11
<mhall119> that's what the low-ballers say
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-04
<MarkDude> itnet7, pingy when you are free. 
 * MarkDude has a few Loco Council questions :)
<dorgan1> ok this isnt ubuntu specific but i am trying to use wget to download a list of files from an apache directory listing I want all the files to go into one specific folder but it seems wget it creating the site hierarchy and downloading it into the appropriate folders
<itnet7> MarkDude: pong
<MarkDude> Hey itnet7 how goes it?
<itnet7> MarkDude: good, and you??
<MarkDude> Great
<MarkDude> Since this is Council related- should we go to the channel?
<MarkDude> Mostly about Oregon Team
<itnet7> Uhm.. I am not sure I have ops there, and can invite you
<itnet7> let me try
<MarkDude> http://www.itworld.com/node/279368
<MarkDude> #ubuntu-locoteams ?
 * MarkDude is already there
<itnet7> Oh okay sorry
<zoopster> dorgan1: use -nH
<dorgan1> zoopster: thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-05
<bluebomber> Anyone here going to SELF2012?
<bluebomber> Gingerbear?
<Gingerbear> yes sir
<Gingerbear> bluebomber?
<bluebomber> Gingerbear: Going to SELF2012?
<Gingerbear> bluebomber: When is it?
<bluebomber> This weekend.
<Gingerbear> Where?
<bluebomber> http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/
<Gingerbear> I'd love too. But its not going to happen
<bluebomber> :-(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-07
<phillip69> Does anyone know anything about wicd
<dorgan> ok i know doing    comman > file   put the output of the command into the file   but is there a way to append to a file?
<zoopster> impatient dorgan
<Guest77593> sup everybody
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-08
<rafael> hello good evening ...
<rafael> please does anyone know how to configure an external bluetooth device ?
<zoopster> to do what
<rafael> install a external bluetooth 
<rafael> i'm from Brazil maybe my english is not so good ... sorry 
<itnet7> rafael: do you mean pair a bluetooth device, or use a usb bluetooth dongle?
<itnet7> hey there zoopster 
<zoopster> hey chris
<itnet7> How are you??
<rafael> i have a usb bluetooth 
<zoopster> good...haven't chatted with you in a while
<itnet7> Yeah, it's been a while
<rafael> i connect it ... then i see a bluetooth icon 
<zoopster> it's working then
<itnet7> are you running 12.04?
<rafael> yes
<itnet7> I would recommend you install blueman
<itnet7> sudo apt-get install blueman
<rafael> i've already did it ... 
<itnet7> It's a little more robust then the default bluetooth manager
<itnet7> Ah, cool
<itnet7> then what are you trying to do? listen to music from your phone?? or transfer files?
<rafael> transfer files
<itnet7> zoopster: I was just thinking about municipal airports and SELF ;-P
<itnet7> rafael: from your phone? 
<zoopster> yea...there's a airport right there itnet7
<itnet7> yes ;-)
<rafael> no ...
<rafael> to another computer
<itnet7> does the other computer have working blue tooth?
<rafael> yes
<zoopster> clt - big airport at that
<itnet7> let me see if I can locate my usb bluetooth and I'll walk you through hit
<itnet7> s/hit/it/
<itnet7> actually I'm switching computers
<rafael> ok
<rafael> i'm here
<itnet7> rafael: you said that you have already installed the separate package called "blueman" right?
<rafael> i open the blueman ... and it look like there is nothing conected
<itnet7> are you running Unity?
<itnet7> You have to launch the blue man, and you'll notice 2 bluetooth icons when you do
<rafael> unity ?
<itnet7> Yeah, the standard Ubuntu session in 12.04
<rafael> yes
<rafael> i see two icns 
<rafael> bluetooth icon
<rafael> s
<itnet7> on both machines you have to right click on the icon and select make discoverable
<itnet7> Then right click again and you should then see "Set up Device"
<itnet7> this is on the left side bluetooth icon
<itnet7> I am bring my other laptop over here to make sure it's working for me as well
<itnet7> give me a second
<rafael> when i check the adapters 
<rafael> there is nothing there 
<itnet7> okay, I'm going to get my other machine
<itnet7> right now I see my phone and a laser mouse ;-)
<rafael> my problem is that the adapter seems not conected
<rafael> he said no adapter connected ... but it is 
<itnet7> Oh, it shows that in the bluetooth manager?
<rafael> yes 
<itnet7> Is it an older PC or fairly new?
<rafael> 2009
<rafael> it's not so old 
<itnet7> can you pastebin the output of lsusb?
<rafael> sure
<balloons> everyone enjoying our grey skies this week? At least here in north florida, we've finally gotten rid of the extreme drought I hope with this rain
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-06-07
<raub> Anyone alive?
<balloons> raub, just wringing out myself from the rain
<raub> balloons: just got the storm? We had it hovering here for two days
<raub> But today is shiney and sunney
<balloons> raub, yes today is clear again :-) but man that was a bit of rian
<raub> I know
<raub> only thing I wish I had done was walked out with car soap yesterday evening
<balloons> lol.. not a bad idea
<raub> I actually do carry car soap in my, well, car for that reason
<raub> and one of those sponges oyu shove your hand inside
<raub> Anyone going to http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-02
<Nothing_Much> A Tizen phone appears!
<Nothing_Much> http://global.samsungtomorrow.com/?p=37149
<mhall119> yeah, I'm surprised
<Nothing_Much> I think it's gonna be too popular because of Samsung backing it
<Nothing_Much> The gruella method that Ubuntu's going for with a particularly different/new market type, while Tizen is more of the same, and wouldn't you know it? It looks like a clone of Android
<mhall119> it does look a lot like Samsung's Android, yeah
<mhall119> I'm just not sure why they're pushing it out when they're doing so well with Android itself
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: They want their control, like Ubuntu does :P
<Nothing_Much> It's not a bad thing, but because Samsung's a big company, I think that fact alone will be detrimental
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: true, but Samsung already had pretty good control over their branch of Android
<Nothing_Much> And yet I see comments saying that Tizen will implement the Play store
<Nothing_Much> I don't get the logic
<Nothing_Much> But okay
<mhall119> they'll probably do what Jolla did and support an alternate store for Android apps
<Nothing_Much> Jolla has an alternate store?
<mhall119> it'll be a hard sell for them to convince Google to support the Play Store on Tizen
<mhall119> yeah, they use Yandex
<Nothing_Much> So what, do they port their apps over from Android?
<mhall119> no, they run Android apps on top of their OS in a semi-compatible JVM
<Nothing_Much> That sounds like an emulator
<mhall119> it more or less is
<Nothing_Much> Unless you're emulating gameboy games or pre-2000 console games, you're gonna have a problem with framerate
<Nothing_Much> But given how fast the ARM architecture is improving
<Nothing_Much> I'd say it may run decently
<mhall119> it's not emulating hardware, so performance doesn't seem to have been an issue
<mhall119> but it's not 100% compatible, so it seems hit or miss whether Android apps work right on SailfishOS
<Nothing_Much> Oh really?
<Nothing_Much> So it's like WINE then
<mhall119> it's a JVM really
<Nothing_Much> Not an emulator, but a compatibility layer
<mhall119> so it's like any other time you run a Java app
<Nothing_Much> Ohh
<Nothing_Much> But sometimes Java apps require some weird hacking or some stuff like that
<mhall119> desktop ones do, yeah
<mhall119> Android apps were already limited to the Dalvik VM though, so that's less of an issue
<Nothing_Much> Uh.. *googles*
<Nothing_Much> Ohh
<Nothing_Much> So basically Android apps just suck?
<Nothing_Much> ... Oh hell, why am I asking that? Of course they suck
<Nothing_Much> I've used a few office apps on Android and they were horrid
<Nothing_Much> At least on my TF101
<mhall119> they suck on SailfishOS because (a) it doesn't offer all of the same platform functionality as Android and (b) it offers things that Android doesn't which Android apps can't ever use
<mhall119> I suspect Tizen will have the same problems
<Nothing_Much> So that's a clustered ecosystem with rampant useless applications that have no reason to exist
<Nothing_Much> I'm hoping Ubuntu can compete with the iPhone eventually when it comes down to being an all around better OS and ecosystem in general
<Nothing_Much> I honestly can't consider Android a serious contender with Apple when apps in the Play store are horrid and aren't moderated afaik
<Nothing_Much> Oh wait, yeah, they aren't, look up Flash player on the Play store and enjoy your adware
<Nothing_Much> 250 results
<Nothing_Much> Wow
<mhall119> well Android is certainly the juggernaught when it comes to mobile OS, I think competing with iPhone is more realistic in the short-term
<Nothing_Much> Perhaps
<Nothing_Much> But that's only because Android's on too may devices
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-01
<Nothing_Much> Good evening, anyone
<Nothing_Much> Meizu phone out in the USA yet or sometime soon or somethingsa;hfasd?
<ahoneybun> not that I have heard Nothing_Much
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, ah darn
<ahoneybun> and hello Nothing_Much lol
<ahoneybun> still have the Nexus 4 
<Nothing_Much> and I forgot the difference between lenses and scopes
<ahoneybun> lenses?
<Nothing_Much> yes
<Nothing_Much> or
<Nothing_Much> lens
<Nothing_Much> google's not helpin' out
<ahoneybun> yea I think those are only in Unity 7
<ahoneybun> *
<Nothing_Much> ohh.. so lens are going to be EOL'd?
<ahoneybun> not sure
<Nothing_Much> unfortunately Unity 7's going to still exist until 2021, which is lame because I really wanna use Unity 8 on 16.04!
<ahoneybun> though Mark did say something about a new device hitting a more better area 
<Nothing_Much> but Mir's not completed yet, or xmir right?
<ahoneybun> Mir 
<Nothing_Much> both
<ahoneybun> XMir handles old Xorg apps
<ahoneybun> I think
<Nothing_Much> because Mir is the display server, Xmir is the compatibility layer for xorg apps
<ahoneybun> yea
<Nothing_Much> that reminds me, when's Nvidia/AMD going to release their drivers that support Mir?
<Nothing_Much> or xmir
<ahoneybun> no clue
<ahoneybun> that is my mean worry
<ahoneybun> no way they will want to support 2 different display servers
<ahoneybun> *main
<Nothing_Much> mine too, but Nvidia already announced support for Mir and Wayland, because they're awesome, even though they don't like FOSS which sucks, but hey, they're willing to work
<ahoneybun> they did
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> *because they're nice{*
<Nothing_Much> AMD is my main concern, honestly, because they're consistently depressing and always focusing on Windows only things, but they're still lagging behind a lot of things, but at least they made Mantle which in turn became Vulkan
<ahoneybun> the APU?
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, yes, Nvidia announced support for Mir in one of their keynote things
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, everything AMD makes is depressing
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> APU was pretty nice
<Nothing_Much> but their most depressing thing is by far FGLRX
<ahoneybun> it is very important to not let one rule the market though
<ahoneybun> or prices will go though the roof and they will not want to make new awesome things
<Nothing_Much> that's true, but sadly, if people cared enough, Linux would be at least have 25% of the desktop market :\
<Nothing_Much> would have at least 25% of the desktop market*
<ahoneybun> we have at least 50-70% of the server market lol
<Nothing_Much> don't care
<ahoneybun> yea i know
<Nothing_Much> don't care about the server, don't care about Android
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Touch?
<Nothing_Much> it means nothing for the desktop because there's no brand recognition, but that's why I 100% support both Ubuntu and SteamOS's efforts because the mainstream audience needs something like this to benefit people like myself
<Nothing_Much> yes, I /love/ the concept of convergence
<Nothing_Much> ASUS attempted it once with a dockable tablet with a keyboard, but Android sucked hard back then and I eventually sold it because it didn't get my college work done reliably
<Nothing_Much> but it was fun putting a VNC Debian thing on it
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/+PlumLis233/posts/SQxnTsuxojw
 * Nothing_Much throws pocket change at his monitor
<ahoneybun> XD
<Nothing_Much> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT
<ahoneybun> do you have no Ubuntu device?
<Nothing_Much> ( I also do have massive bias towards Ubuntu )
<Nothing_Much> sadly no, lack of money and such because I just go barely over breaking with my job
<Nothing_Much> I save like, 25$ per month because of it lol
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I just paid $45 to fix my N4
<ahoneybun> I have the OnePlus One as my main device though
<Nothing_Much> my hourly rate is $11.20 currently and I have an extremely old blackberry phone thing
<Nothing_Much> talk and text is all it does
<ahoneybun> yikes
<ahoneybun> where are you at Nothing_Much?
<Nothing_Much> lake mary
<Nothing_Much> and in a gated apartment
<Nothing_Much> it's awesome
<Nothing_Much> but yeah, wanting to look at that MKB technology place down the road from here lol
<ahoneybun> damn your near Orlando
<Nothing_Much> is that good or bad?
<ahoneybun> its far from me lol
<ahoneybun> your near someone in here
<Nothing_Much> so.. good or bad?
<ahoneybun> its fine
<ahoneybun> lol
<Nothing_Much> nice
<ahoneybun> plus dont matter what I say lol
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/QUw2VvY
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, you're tormenting me with those things I don't have :<
<Nothing_Much> lolol
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/PMA8CF0
<Nothing_Much> looks like Ubuntu's gonna have apps named like iDevices, except they're uDevices, which will represent the exact opposite of the iDevices :D
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> there are a few
<ahoneybun> that you own the device lol
<Nothing_Much> yes
<Nothing_Much> actually
<Nothing_Much> yeah, Apple licenses their products to their customers, right?
<ahoneybun> very limited lol
<Nothing_Much> not even Steve Jobs owned any of his products, he was just licensed to have permission to use his own devices
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/jZBAPkH
<Nothing_Much> thinking about it now, Apple truly has become its own living non-creature
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, what's that?
<ahoneybun> a talk I did lol
<Nothing_Much> is that you up there?
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> XD
<Nothing_Much> nice haircut!
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> had some Ubuntu swag too
<Nothing_Much> nice
<ahoneybun> still have some DVD;s
<Nothing_Much> I'm confused as to how encryption keys work, really
<ahoneybun> enc.. what>
<Nothing_Much> encryption
<Nothing_Much> like, seahorse within Nautilus is so confusing to me
<Nothing_Much> there's these "keys" you get, you put them in a file and idk what to do next, my files aren't encrypted so what gives?
<ahoneybun> oh for locking files or uploading to LP or something?
<Nothing_Much> anything, really
<ahoneybun> never messed with locking files and such
<ahoneybun> only LP and Git
<Nothing_Much> been wanting to encrypt my passwords, but everything I've tried just outright failed miserably because of a lack of documentation or a lack of GUI
<ahoneybun> odd
<ahoneybun> never found myself wanting to do that
<ahoneybun> well I'm out for today
<ahoneybun> night Nothing_Much
<Nothing_Much> later ahoneybun 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-02
<ahoneybun> mhall119: around?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yup
<ahoneybun> mhall119: meant to ask in #ubuntu-app-devel sorry
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-03
<ahoneybun> mhall119: should I worry about this message when I launch the Ubuntu SDK? click-chroot-agent[27982]: Could not register DBUS service
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I have no idea
<mhall119> the click-chroot is just for building you package
<mhall119> you'd want to ask zbenjamin about it in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm going to have somethings from LibreOffice for SELF
<mhall119> ahoneybun: cool,what kind of things?
<ahoneybun> stickers and books
<ahoneybun> maybe a surprise or two
<ahoneybun> someone from QA in the US is sending it
<mhall119> nice
<ahoneybun> yes!
<ahoneybun> I'm going to try to make a Scope from New York Times data
<ahoneybun> their API
 * ahoneybun needs food soon
<mhall119> is there not a NYT scope already?
<ahoneybun> not according to uappexplorer
<ahoneybun> but then again I could use it as a example
<ahoneybun> doing it anyway
<ahoneybun> https://uappexplorer.com/apps?type=scope&q=new%20york%20times
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-05
<Nothing_Much> MORE PEOPLE
<ahoneybun> ?
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, You're a more people
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> just got home
<ahoneybun> I see mhall119 is active lol
 * mhall119 is always active somewhere
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-06-09
<ahoneybun> mhall119: do we need the table cloth?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I think Jose is bringing one
<DammitJim> wait, wait wait... where are you guys going?
<jose> ahoneybun: already here?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-06-12
<wolferz> Hi everyone. What's this all about?
<wolferz> Getting stormy out, forgive me if I lose power and dc.
<wolferz> Sorry if I missed anyone's reply... So what's this channel all about? Are y'all developers, users here in FL, a support group?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-05
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> ╯‵Д′)╯彡┻━┻
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> I saw what about it @KMyers ?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> I keep getting no service again...
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> That's normal for a potato
<floridagram7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Go by a T-Mobile store
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> @AbMind http://io9.gizmodo.com/what-was-that-mysterious-teaser-trailer-before-wonder-w-1795824165?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> well then: http://www.androidauthority.com/crowdfunding-project-of-the-week-mixxtape-is-an-mp3-player-that-looks-like-a-cassette-777251/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=gplus
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu daily still boots to Unity
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> But can't log back in once you log out to change
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-06
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> fishy
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> Finally
<floridagram7> <Abrerr> Wow, nice!
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Damnn
<maxolasersquad> If anyone has any leads on an HTML/CSS design person in the St. Pete area looking for a job, or a React expert looking to contract, let me know.
<floridagram7> <KMyers> I am not aware of any at the moment
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Pixel update is available.
<EldonMcGuinness> heh St. Pete, wrong side of the state for me
<EldonMcGuinness> Though I'm open for telecommunte :D
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Oh hey Eldon
<EldonMcGuinness> o/ sorry was in a meeting and then out to a couple clients 
<EldonMcGuinness> fun fun
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> nice lol
<EldonMcGuinness> now I sit baby sitting a data migration
<EldonMcGuinness> I should fire up plex and get some TV in while I wait :P
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-07
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Since @ahoneybun cannot read this.. cheeseburger
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Oh, @ahoneybun isn't here?  Games suck.
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Agreed
<floridagram7> <KMyers> He is here
<floridagram7> <KMyers> But not in Telegram
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Oh, neat!
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Did you hear about that guy who can't art and is mentioned by Ubuntu?
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Arron or Aarow. Something like that
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Yeah, something like that.
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> What's he looking at?
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Me... That is creepy
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Nothing, Aaron just stopped by to grab something
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/local/flood-watch-extended-for-broward-miami-dade/
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Dash dash dash dot dash dash
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Hey Aaron, you do know I'm driving right? How do you expect me to view that photo while I am driving? And by the way why am I texting while driving?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> In the rain
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun  I want one!
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> I do Linuxy stuff.
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> How do I get one?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Sign up for one
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> But need to be a member
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Where?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Umm let me look
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Are you on the Kubuntu  Council?
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> I need to look for the URL
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> And yes
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> https://forms.canonical.com/certificate/
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> This form is restricted to certain teams. You are not a member of any of those teams.
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Add me?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> If your not a Ubuntu member you can't get one
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> ok.
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> I can't just add anyone, need to have a meeting
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler, I am
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> I got an internal server error for the ubuntu wiki
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Probably a python error or 2
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> looks like an Apache error
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Helps to go to the wiki.ubuntu.com in a new tab
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Then refresh the other one
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Still the same
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Weird but kinda normal tbh
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> yeah.
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> I probably won't make it, but I'll try.  I'm a member of ubuntu groups, have a couple of PPAs and I help a lot.
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Plus I have a pretty popular name..  Shares to my followers are the kinds of shares that matter to tech industry.
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> No harm in trying
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Need to have a wiki page and launchpad
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Launchpad is where PPAs are.
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Wiki page...  on the ubuntu wiki?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Yeah like wiki.ubuntu.com/AdamOutler
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> You are not allowed to edit this page.
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> There is a wiki edit team to prevent spam
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> That is absolutely spectacular man.
<floridagram7> <AdamOutler> Congratulations
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Thanks I've been on there for 2 years now xD
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-10
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> Sounds like Noah is enjoying himself. At SELF
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Yep lol
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> He popped onto Mumble for a moment. Got a bit to friendly with the mic.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/10/celebrities/obit-adam-west/index.html
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Omg
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-11
<Megatron50> Good Afternoon everyone
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> heyo
<Megatron50> hi floridagram
<Megatron50> I'm new to IRC
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> right it;s just ahoneybun lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the floridagram is a bot for IRC<->Telegram
<Megatron50> lol
<Megatron50> thanks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> what part of florida are you in?
<Megatron50> Gainesville
<Megatron50> what about you?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> most of us are in South Florida, ie fort lauderdale - miami
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> a few in DeLand and Melbourne
<Megatron50> oh cool. I heard Fort Lauderdale is very nice place to visit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> its nice, has a great coffee shop we hangout at for Ubuntu Hour
<Megatron50> Are the members here Linux experts?
<floridagram> <KMyers> What is Limux?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> a few work on it as a day job
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 😆
<Megatron50> sorry that should have been Linux. I think i have an M instead of a N :)
<Megatron50> i was looking for a study group for CISSP
<floridagram> <KMyers> What area are you in?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry, did not read above
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7 - do you know any CISSP groups?
<Megatron50> no problem. I works in IT Security 
<Megatron50> Compliance 
<Megatron50> What about you?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Software Engineer who does a lot with Security
<Megatron50> thanks
<Megatron50> I like this IRC so far
<Megatron50> ahoneybun what do you do for a living?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> non IT related lol
<Megatron50> it does not have to be IT related :)
<Megatron50> how often does everyone meet?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Usually 2-3 a month or at least aim for that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> When is the next one?
<Megatron50> thanks. What is the focus of the meetings
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Topics of the day.  You name it.
<Megatron50> oh cool
<Megatron50> does that include politics lol 
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Not usually. Unless it involves Hillary's email server or something.
<Megatron50> lol!!!!
<Megatron50> I'm glad i was not the IT guy responsible for that server :)
<Megatron50> what did everyone do over the weekend?
<floridagram> <KMyers> A few of us are at SouthEast Linux Fest
<Megatron50> that sounds like fun. I just learning how to use Docker. It's really cool not having to download all the libraries to get a program to work. :)
<floridagram> <itnet7> Not sure about CISSP study groups but Gainesville has a monthly security meeting that could probably point you in the right direction @Megatron50
<Megatron50> that would be perfect sir. 
<floridagram> <itnet7> If I hear of anything else I'll let you know. There was a really cool LUG up there too. I have been to a few of there meetingsb and events and had a lot of fun. Gator LUG
<Megatron50> Thanks. i really enjoy knowledge sharing. It has always helped me in my career
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-06-07
<DammitJim> do I need to reboot the server in order to enable kdump?
<DammitJim> meaning... setting kernel.unknown_nmi_panic = 1 in the /etc/sysctl.conf
